
10 tips for making money selling domains on Flippa - ca98am79
http://hack.ly/articles/10-tips-for-making-money-selling-domains-on-flippa/
======
jlsync
Anyone interested in 'haber-ery.com' or 'productbacklog.com' ? email me.

